# Hydraulic salt spreaders for sale



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

2 hydraulic under tailgate spreaders for sale

Asking $1,000 OBO each or $1,750 for the pair

Located in Central Illinois


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Orange 1 is for sale with dump truck so stainless is the only 1 still available


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Orange 1 is sold

Stainless steel is still available


----------

